# Vorsicht geboten auf dem Grabtrail



## Fh4n (30. Oktober 2005)

Heute war ich ma wieder unterwegs im Deister. Waren ja auch ne riesen Truppe aufm Grabtrail. Allerdings habe ich beim Hochschieben/fahren  gesehen, wie einige MTBler (habe es allg. gehalten, waren aber soweit ich es erkennen konnte, CCler), die den unteren Teil des Grabwegs mit Stöckern "verschönerten". Erst dachte ich an Kickerbau, was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, aber als ich oben im Sprungland weitere Äste und Balken in den Landezonen sah, war mir die Sache klar. Also aufpassen!


----------



## hollow (30. Oktober 2005)

ich sag nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (30. Oktober 2005)

unglaublich! das sollen mtbiker gewesen sein!? ich dachte immer, das wären die wanderer...


----------



## roofrockrider (30. Oktober 2005)

auf die F****e


----------



## Fh4n (30. Oktober 2005)

Einige Wanderer hatten sich zum Pilze suchen auch auf dem Grabweg verirrt, aber wir haben sie in die Flucht geschlagen.


----------



## luigi gt (31. Oktober 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war ich ma wieder unterwegs im Deister. Waren ja auch ne riesen Truppe aufm Grabtrail. Allerdings habe ich beim Hochschieben/fahren  gesehen, wie einige MTBler (habe es allg. gehalten, waren aber soweit ich es erkennen konnte, CCler), die den unteren Teil des Grabwegs mit Stöckern "verschönerten". Erst dachte ich an Kickerbau, was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, aber als ich oben im Sprungland weitere Äste und Balken in den Landezonen sah, war mir die Sache klar. Also aufpassen!




moin
das ist nicht dein ernst!!!


----------



## luigi gt (31. Oktober 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Wanderer hatten sich zum Pilze suchen auch auf dem Grabweg verirrt, aber wir haben sie in die Flucht geschlagen.




moin

wenn ihr so mit den leuten umgeht , ist es kein wunder das sie der meinung sind das eure strecke verunstaltet werden muß

es gibt immer zwei seiten.leben und leben lassen


----------



## kiddykorn (31. Oktober 2005)

luigi gt schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> wenn ihr so mit den leuten umgeht , ist es kein wunder das sie der meinung sind das eure strecke verunstaltet werden muß
> 
> es gibt immer zwei seiten.leben und leben lassen



Genau so ist es!!


----------



## Fh4n (31. Oktober 2005)

luigi gt schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> wenn ihr so mit den leuten umgeht , ist es kein wunder das sie der meinung sind das eure strecke verunstaltet werden muß
> 
> es gibt immer zwei seiten.leben und leben lassen



1. Das Ganze war ironisch gemeint.
2. Will ich nich scho wieder son Diskossionsthread (sondern eurer Ausfassung nach, *meine* Kollegen warnen).
3. Waren es keine Wanderer. Und wenn mir am Annaturm beim Weiterfahren scho von einigen Stramplern an den Kopf geschmissen wird: "Na viel Spass, tut euch schön weh!", dann ist für mich die Sache erledigt, genauso wie dieser Thread.

plz schliessen.


----------



## burn (2. November 2005)

es gibt halt menschen die haben den titel "mensch" nicht im entferntesten verdient....


----------



## hollow (2. November 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Waren es keine Wanderer. Und wenn mir am Annaturm beim Weiterfahren scho von einigen Stramplern an den Kopf geschmissen wird: "Na viel Spass, tut euch schön weh!", dann ist für mich die Sache erledigt, genauso wie dieser Thread.


einfach reinschlagen und dadurch ihr gesichter verschönern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi gt (3. November 2005)

hollow schrieb:
			
		

> einfach reinschlagen und dadurch ihr gesichter verschönern.



moin

bitte gott gib ihm hirn


----------



## winx (5. November 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn mir am Annaturm beim Weiterfahren scho von einigen Stramplern an den Kopf geschmissen wird: "Na viel Spass, tut euch schön weh!", dann ist für mich die Sache erledigt, genauso wie dieser Thread.



Da wäre ich ganz vorsichtig. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass diese Aussage am Outfit (Fullface etc.) und am Bike liegen könnte? Ich würde _daraus_ jedenfalls nicht irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Quen (5. November 2005)

... und da hier offensichtlich nicht sachlich diskutiert wird (werden kann) gibts nun das Schloss ...


----------

